# Skinwalkers, Wendigos, and  Haunted Indian Burial Grounds



## Mad Asshatter (Feb 15, 2020)

Credits to @ZXO who suggested I should  try starting this thread.

Post about any movies, published short stories or books, fanfics, theories  and for those Kiwis that are nembers of recognized Native American or Aboriginal tribes, whatever tribal lore says on monsters and spooks. I think a thread on monsters that aren't the standard werewolf, vampires, space aliens or zombies would be interesting.

Now to start, I know fuck all about Skinwalkers or Wendigos, what I know about Skinwalkers I learned from here, that they were evil shamans that have committed incest, murder and necrophilia (eww, Eww, and EWW)  to 'become' these monsters, and can shape-shift to do some kind of nefarious deeds for some reason, but that is all I know.



What I can surmise so about Wendigos far is that they are tall, cannibalistic creatures that come out during the winter,  that often look extremely emaciated, pale, and corpse-like, sometimes are covered in ice, and lack toes and lips. They might even have antlers or even more grisly, a head that looks like a deer skull. I think Wendies can take on appearances too, but I think that is just to lure people away to eat them.

For books and movies on these creatures, I don't know any on Skinwalkers, but two I know about feature Wendigos. One was _Pet Semetary, _the Stephen King novel and movie that features a haunted Indian burial grounds and a Wendigo. 
In the book, the 'Wendigo' is described as a floating, biforcated horned head that has a long rotting yellow tongue. I don't know if this is 'accurate' to real lore or not, or artistic license. In the first older movie, the creature is only hinted at, but in the reboot made last year a picture of it is shown, but it is the 'classic' depiction and not the one from the novel. There is also a brief glimpse of the creature in the reboot, but it is very shadowy and very indistinct.

The other movie is one that is coming out in April. It is titled _Antlers, _and it is based off a short story called _The Quiet Boy. _It looks like it will be a bit grim and grisly, and looks like it might be something I'd really like to see, I was really disappointed with Pet Semetary, so I'm hoping this is better.


----------



## ??? (Feb 15, 2020)

The Ritual is a good one about some blokes that go on a hike in Sweden and are enriched by the local wildlife. Film from 2017, book from 2011 by Adam Nevill. I only saw the movie.


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 15, 2020)

Guys we already have a subforum dedicated to Wendigo...


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 15, 2020)

Check out the 2003 movie Wendigo, it's really good.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 15, 2020)

Read Pet Sematary. Probably the bleakest thing King ever wrote, and a Wendigo is strongly implied to be a part in what goes on in the novel.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 15, 2020)

LOOK HERE, LOOK LISTEN
Paranormal Witness had a spooky episode where Skin Walkers attacked a father and son in a car......I wanna know what episode that was--give me the episode #. I wanna watch it again.


----------



## Lina Colorado (Feb 15, 2020)

Immortal Technique said:


> LOOK HERE, LOOK LISTEN
> Paranormal Witness had a spooky episode where Skin Walkers attacked a father and son in a car......I wanna know what episode that was--give me the episode #. I wanna watch it again.


was it "the wolf pack", or "Sacred Ground" ? that's all I could find sorry. Use google


----------



## Immortal Technique (Feb 15, 2020)

Mariposa Colorado said:


> was it "the wolf pack", or "Sacred Ground" ? that's all I could find sorry. Use google


Nah, on both. Those stories, they're in their house. This is a skin walker story where it's a father and son in car (it wasn't a main story in the show and the skin walker was chasing them in thier car).  If Google worked I wouldn't be asking here. All that search does if give me is the "Skin Walker Ranch" episode.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Feb 15, 2020)

Animal Planet's Lost Tapes series had episodes on both Skinwalkers, and Wendigos.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Feb 15, 2020)

Not really about Wendigos and skinwalkers per se, but I suggest reading up on the Missing 411 cases by David Paulides. A few of the 'experts' and witnesses hint at the possibility of Wendigos or Bigfoot being the culprit on top of a whole smorgasboard of other theories, but once you read some of these case profiles you definitely start seeing a pattern of...something.
There's been a couple of documentaries on Missing 411 but they really only scratch the surface of the information in the books. Even if you jewtube some of Paulides talks you get a better overview of what's been going on.


----------



## PrussiansMarchingOn1819 (Feb 15, 2020)

Monsters And Mysteries In America did a little thing about the Wendigo near the ending they were hinting that the Wendigo possessed Vincent Li  to attack and eat a man on a bus in Canada.


----------



## YuhNeechee (Feb 15, 2020)

The story I was told was the Wendigo as spirit that possesses people who perform cannibalism and they get all gnarly and attack people.
Media wise,I always suggest Ravenous. It was the first film I saw use the myth and it's a great black comedy. There's also an episode of Fear Itself called Skin and Bones that stars Doug Jones as a wendigo possessed man. 

On other native spooks, I've started looking into Raven Mockers. Appears to be pretty exclusively Cherokee unlike wendigo that multiple tribes mention.


----------



## W00K #17 (Feb 15, 2020)

Apparently to become a skinwalker you have to kill, then fuck, and eat one of your siblings.

I didnt know the injuns were that metal.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Feb 15, 2020)

W00K #17 said:


> Apparently to become a skinwalker you have to kill, then fuck, and eat one of your siblings.
> 
> I didnt know the injuns were that metal.



Injuns were metal as fuck, the Plains Indians (Sioux, Crow, etc.), among others, had that habit of scalping white settlers alive.


----------



## MARlNA (Feb 15, 2020)

??? said:


> The Ritual is a good one about some blokes that go on a hike in Sweden and are enriched by the local wildlife. Film from 2017, book from 2011 by Adam Nevill. I only saw the movie.



I second this. I really enjoyed The Ritual (film) and genuinely got chills at the monster reveal. Shit was dope.



Spoiler: What the monster looks like (Kinda Spoiler)


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 15, 2020)

A bit of a spoiler but 



Spoiler



Until Dawn


 for the PS4 is a fun game which contain wendigos.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Feb 15, 2020)

Two pretty good spooky stories from amateur writers about the first one. I do a fair bit of camping and hiking and they scare and intrigue me more than any other ghost story.






https://thoughtcatalog.com/brianna-...his-is-what-happens-when-you-break-the-rules/
https://archive.md/qw5v7

I remember reading some pretty decent fan-fic type scary stories about Windigo too, but a google search didn't pull them right up.
Both have a pretty creative and active cult following.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 15, 2020)

As far as real life accounts go, there is a story retold by Teddy Roosevelt about what some consider a wendigo encounter (others claim it as a bigfoot encounter), from his book "The Wilderness Hunter".



			The Wendigo
		



Spoiler



*The Wendigo*
*by*
*Theodore Roosevelt*
​
FRONTIERSMEN are not, as a rule, apt to be very superstitious. They lead lives too hard and practical, and have too little imagination in things spiritual and supernatural. I have heard but few ghost stories while living on the frontier, and these few were of a perfectly commonplace and conventional type.


But I once listened to a goblin story which rather impressed me. It was told by a grizzled, weather-beaten old mountain hunter, named Bauman, who was born and had passed all his life on the frontier. He must have believed what he said, for he could hardly repress a shudder at certain points of the tale; but he was of German ancestry, and in childhood had doubtless been saturated with all kinds of ghost and goblin lore, so that many fearsome superstitions were latent in his mind; besides, he knew well the stories told by the Indian medicine men in their winter camps, of the snow-walkers, and the spectres, and the formless evil beings that haunt the forest depths, and dog and waylay the lonely wanderer who after nightfall passes through the regions where they lurk....


When the event occurred, Bauman was still a young man, and was trapping with a partner among the mountains dividing the forks of Salmon from the head of Wisdom River. Not having had much luck he and his partner determined to go up into a particularly wild and lonely pass through which ran a small stream said to contain many Beaver. The pass had an evil reputation, because the year before a solitary hunter who had wandered into it was there slain, seemingly by a wild beast, the half-eaten remains being afterwards found by some mining prospectors who had passed his camp only the night before.


The memory of this event, however, weighed very lightly with the two trappers, who were as adventurous and hardy as others of their kind. They took their two lean mountain Ponies to the foot of the pass, where they left them in an open Beaver meadow, the rocky timberclad ground being from thence onwards impracticable for Horses. They then struck out on foot through the vast, gloomy forest, and in about four hours, reached a little open glade where they concluded to camp, as signs of game were plenty.


There was still an hour or two of daylight left; and after building brush lean-to and throwing down and opening their packs, they started up stream. The country was very dense and hard to travel through, as there was much down timber, although here and there the sombre woodland was broken by small glades of mountain grass.


At dusk, they again reached camp. The glade in which it was pitched was not many yards wide, the tall, close-set pines and firs rising round it like a wall. On one side, was a little stream, beyond which rose the steep mountain-slopes, covered with the unbroken growth of the evergreen forest.


They were surprised to find that during their short absence, something, apparently a Bear, had visited camp, and had rummaged about among their things, scattering the contents of their packs, and in sheer wantonness destroying their lean-to. The footprints of the beast were quite plain but at first they paid no particular heed to them, busying themselves with rebuilding the lean-to, laying out their beds and stores, and lighting the fire.


While Bauman was making ready supper, it being already dark, his companion began to examine the tracks more closely, and soon took a brand from the fire to follow them up, where the intruder had walked along a game trail after leaving the camp. When the brand flickered out, he returned and took another, repeating his inspection of the footprints very closely. Coming back to the fire, he stood by it a minute or two, peering out into the darkness, and suddenly remarked: "Bauman, that Bear has been walking on two legs." Bauman laughed at this, but his partner insisted that he was right; and upon again examining the tracks with a torch, they certainly did seem to be made by but two paws, or feet. However, it was too dark to make sure. After discussing whether the footprints could possibly be those of a human being, and coming to the conclusion that they could not be, the two men rolled up in their blankets, and went to sleep under the lean-to.


At midnight, Bauman was awakened by some noise, and sat up in his blankets. As he did so, his nostrils were struck by a strong, wild-beast odor, and he caught the loom of a great body in the darkness at the mouth of the lean-to. Grasping his rifle, he fired at the vague, threatening shadow, but must have missed; for immediately afterwards he heard the smashing of the underwood as the thing, whatever it was, rushed off into the impenetrable blackness of the forest and the night.


After this the two men slept but little, sitting up by the rekindled fire, but they heard nothing more. In the morning, they started out to look at the few traps they had set the previous evening, and to put out new ones. By an unspoken agreement, they kept together all day, and returned to camp towards evening.


On nearing it they saw, hardly to their astonishment, that the lean-to had been again torn down. The visitor of the preceding day had returned; and in wanton malice had tossed about their camp kit and bedding, and destroyed the shanty. The ground was marked up by its tracks; and on leaving the camp, it had gone along the soft earth by the brook, where the footprints were as plain as if on snow, and, after a careful scrutiny of the trail, it certainly did seem as if, whatever the thing was, it had walked off on but two legs.


The men, thoroughly uneasy, gathered a great heap of dead logs, and kept up a roaring fire throughout the night, one or the other sitting on guard most of the time. About midnight, the thing came down through the forest opposite, across the brook, and stayed there on the hillside for nearly an hour. They could hear the branches crackle as it moved about, and several times it uttered a harsh, grating, long-drawn moan, a peculiarly sinister sound. Yet it did not venture near the fire.


In the morning, the two trappers, after discussing the strange events of the last thirty-six hours, decided that they would shoulder their packs and leave the valley that afternoon. They were the more ready to do this because, in spite of seeing a good deal of game sign, they had caught very little fur. However, it was necessary first to go along the line of their traps and gather them, and this they started out to do.


All the morning, they kept together, picking up trap after trap, each one empty. On first leaving camp, they had the disagreeable sensation of being followed. In the dense spruce thickets, they occasionally heard a branch snap after they had passed; and now and then, there were slight rustling noises among the small pines to one side of them.


At noon, they were back within a couple of miles of camp. In the high bright sunlight, their fears seemed absurd to the two armed men, accustomed as they were, through long years of lonely wandering in the wilderness, to face every kind of danger from man, brute, or element. There were still three Beaver traps to collect from a little pond in a wide ravine nearby. Bauman volunteered to gather these, and bring them in, while his companion went ahead to camp and made ready the packs.


On reaching the pond, Bauman found three Beaver in the traps, one of which had been pulled loose and carried into a Beaver house. He took several hours in securing and preparing the Beaver, and when he started homewards he marked with some uneasiness how low the sun was getting. As he hurried towards camp, under the tall trees, the silence and desolation of the forest weighed on him. His feet made no sound on the pine needles, and the slanting sun rays, striking through among the straight trunks, made a gray twilight in which objects at a distance glimmer indistinctly. There was nothing to break the ghostly stillness which, when there is no breeze, always broods over these sombre primeval forests.


At last, he came to the edge of the little glade where the camp lay, and shouted as he approached it, but got no answer. The camp fire had gone out, though the thin blue smoke was still curling upwards. Near it lay the packs wrapped and arranged. At first, Bauman could see nobody; nor did he receive an answer to his call. Stepping forward he again shouted; and as he did so, his eye fell on the body of his friend, stretched beside the trunk of a great fallen spruce. Rushing towards it, the horrified trapper found that the body was still warm, but that the neck was broken, while there were four great fang marks in the throat.


The footprints of the unknown beast-creature, printed deep in the soil, told the whole story.


The unfortunate man, having finished his packing, had sat down on the spruce log with his face to the fire, and his back to the dense woods, to wait for his companion. While thus waiting, his monstrous assailant, which must have been lurking nearby in the woods, waiting for a chance to catch one of the adventurers unprepared, came silently up from behind, walking with long, noiseless steps, and seemingly still on two legs. Evidently unheard, it reached the man, and broke his neck by wrenching his head back with its forepaws, while it buried its teeth in his throat. It had not eaten the body, but apparently had romped and gambolled round it in uncouth, ferocious glee, occasionally rolling over and over it; and had then fled back into the soundless depths of the woods.


Bauman, utterly unnerved, and believing that the creature with which he had to deal was something either half-human or half-devil, some great goblin-beast, abandoned everything but his rifle, and struck off at speed down the pass, not halting until he reached the Beaver meadows where the hobbled Ponies were still grazing. Mounting, he rode onwards through the night, until far beyond the reach of pursuit.


There's a decent reading on Youtube if you prefer that.

In Canada, there is an area nicknamed Headless Creek, because the decapitated corpses of hunters and prospectors kept turning up there.



> The Nahanni Valley has been steeped in folklore and mystery since it was first inhabited around 9 to 10 thousand years ago. Many tribes were afraid to settle within the region as they believed it to be an evil, haunted place inhabited by various spirits, specters, and devils. Those who did come here, such as the native Dene people, told of mysterious creatures lurking in the vast forests, and were plagued by the enigmatic, aggressive, and violent Naha tribe of the mountains. This tribe was said to consist of fierce warriors who wore masks and armor adorned with frightening imagery and were known to brutally decapitate their victims. Warriors of the Naha tribe were said to be larger than normal men and to wield strange and powerful weapons that no one had ever seen before. The fearsome Naha tribe itself has become one of the area’s many mysteries, as the whole tribe is said to have suddenly and inexplicably disappeared from the face of the earth, and it has never been ascertained just what happened to them. They have seemingly just vanished without a trace.
> [...]
> The two packed up their gear, headed out into the wilderness, and never returned. After a year had passed, it was presumed that the brothers must have succumbed to the elements or any of the countless perils the area had to offer, such as sinkholes, jagged gorges, and wild animals. Some rumors suggested that the two had succeeded in finding one of the mythical veins of gold thought to dot the valley and had made off with their fortune without telling anyone. Then, as suddenly as they had vanished, the two men were found dead along the river. Their bodies had been decapitated and the heads were nowhere to be found.
> 
> ...











						The Mysterious Valley of the Headless Corpses | Mysterious Universe
					

Canada is a land full of vast natural beauty and thriving, unspoiled wilderness. Much of the wild landscape here is a world full of natural wonders that have managed to remain pristine and nearly




					mysteriousuniverse.org
				




I assume this is a case of Indians telling whitey to fuck off in no uncertain terms, inspired by local legend. A serial killer would be the closest thing to a real wendigo you could get, but he would have had to be active for a hell of a long time for this to make sense.


----------



## YuhNeechee (Feb 15, 2020)

Anansi's Goatman Story
					

Saved from 4chan's/x/ on Friday Sep 28th 2012 at 1:31 AM Eastern Time. Edited slightly from the original thread to improve grammar and flow. Here's my story:




					creepypasta.fandom.com
				




This isn't specifically tagged as being wither but it lines up with a lot of wendigo lore and is one of the better pastas I've read relating to it.


----------



## Robert James (Feb 15, 2020)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Animal Planet's Lost Tapes series had episodes on both Skinwalkers, and Wendigos.



The first season of lost tapes was pretty good, they didn't have the budget to show off the monsters so a lot of the horror was based off of what you couldn't see and sold the "we found this tape thing". It kind of lost itself when they got a budget and they started showing off the monsters more and it switched from scary to hilarious. The jersey devil one was hilarious, it features a pregnant women beating the shit out of the devil with a plank of wood.

As for spooky stories, anything on skin walker ranch is good, Coast to Coast Am has a few good stories related to skinwalkers/bigfoots/ and other odities. One of the ongoing stories was mels hole, it's pretty good until the last part where it goes off the deep end.


----------



## W00K #17 (Feb 15, 2020)

I thought the skinwalker thing sounded familiar, here's a last pod episode from last fall that brings them up alot.


----------



## Mad Asshatter (Feb 18, 2020)

Pickle Inspector said:


> A bit of a spoiler but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started watching a play-through series of that game by Markeplier. I am halfway through, but it looks interesting.

I'm hoping my theatre will have the_ Antlers _movie. I've read somewhere some time ago that  it might be 'limited release,' which I hope not, as I'm hoping to have a new favorite movie this year. _It Chapter II _and _Pet Semetary _ended up being lackluster, and the Star Wars sequel trilogy overall was nothing but a  giant steaming dog turd.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 18, 2020)

Lots of skinwalker stuff on 4chan's /X/ board. I'm see if I can access the stuff I've saved later.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 21, 2020)

W00K #17 said:


> I thought the skinwalker thing sounded familiar, here's a last pod episode from last fall that brings them up alot.



My buddy Ryan actually moved to Duchesne to study the Skinwalker Ranch and has written a few books on the subject. Some of the things he's seen there (from off property, of course) and in the surrounding area are freaky as fuck. Like, turn your shit white kind of freaky.

And the people who live in the area, especially the Natives, fully believe that ranch is cursed. The Natives avoid going anywhere near there. Even talking about Skinwalkers is taboo to most Native Americans in Utah, Colorado, New Mexico, and Arizona because it can invite them into your life.

Skinwalkers are said to mimic the voices of friends and loved ones of whoever they're stalking to lure them into ambush. In the Pacific Northwest, the Native Tibes have stories about Stick Indians or Stick People. The Stick Indians were said to have been a tribe way back in history who didn't prepare in time for an early winter. They sent their best hunters out to try to get food, but they were unsuccessful. The tribe had to resort to cannibalism to survive and were cursed for it. Similar story to the Wendigo legend. Stick Indians are said to he cruel tricksters and will seek brutal vengeance for the most minor insult or trespass. Like the Skinwalker, they are said to use mimicry to lure people away from their group/camp to ambush them. Except Stick Indians use the sounds of laughter or babies crying.


----------



## Sundae (Feb 21, 2020)

So recently I came across a show called These Woods Are Haunted, and one of the episodes is about an encounter a guy has had with an entity that, from its description, sounds like a Wendigo.

From the beginning of the vid till around the 27:19 mark.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 21, 2020)

Nicely done video (illustrations and all) about the supposed events at Skinwalker Ranch.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 21, 2020)

Intelligent Calcium said:


> Nicely done video (illustrations and all) about the supposed events at Skinwalker Ranch.



And that's not even a fraction of the shit that's been reported there. Aerospace billionaire Robert Bigelow bought the ranch and had scientists study the claims of supernatural goings on. The scientists were there for years and verified that, yes, much (if not all) the reported phenomena was in fact real. The government sent it's own scientists and researchers there and documented the phenomena as well. Much of what they've documented is still classified, either because Bigelow is not comfortable releasing the info, or because the government classified the info.


----------



## Niggernerd (Feb 21, 2020)

Skinwalkers are just drunken indians stumbling in the woods.

Jokes aside, Dolls being a catalyst for spooky scary demons always scared the shit out of me for as long as i can remember. My mom had some vintage Victorian porcelain ones and i hated looking in their general direction


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Feb 23, 2020)

Hope this isn't getting off topic but there's a call-in show where people can share their dogman encounters. I was surprised at how many episodes there were (almost 300), considering it's a relatively niche cryptid, but it covers werewolves and I guess by extension skinwalkers as well. I like putting it on in the background, some of the callers can get pretty creative.









						Dogman Encounters
					

Thanks for visiting the Dogman Encounters Radio YouTube Channel! I’m Vic Cundiff; creator and host of Dogman Encounters. Tune in every Friday, to hear me tal...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## augment (Feb 24, 2020)

The Dude said:


> And that's not even a fraction of the shit that's been reported there. Aerospace billionaire Robert Bigelow bought the ranch and had scientists study the claims of supernatural goings on. The scientists were there for years and verified that, yes, much (if not all) the reported phenomena was in fact real. The government sent it's own scientists and researchers there and documented the phenomena as well. Much of what they've documented is still classified, either because Bigelow is not comfortable releasing the info, or because the government classified the info.



All of that is on part 2. I'm addicted to bedtime stories.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 24, 2020)

George Knapp talking about Skinwalker Ranch.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Wraith (Jun 17, 2020)

During winter I have a terrifying fear of wendigo girls.
... Wait, is this /jp? Ah hell.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Jun 17, 2020)

??? said:


> The Ritual is a good one about some blokes that go on a hike in Sweden and are enriched by the local wildlife. Film from 2017, book from 2011 by Adam Nevill. I only saw the movie.



All of Adam Nevill's books are amazing.  Last Days is another fantastic novel of his.

Now, my theory about the wendigo.  My theory is that wendigo is what happens when someone goes nuts over the course of a long winter, or worse, runs out of food, and they savagely kill friends or family with or without cannabalism.  Think about pre-electric winters in the north of North America.  They're long, they're cold, they're boring.  You've spent all year gathering food, hoping you can make it through another winter.  You don't know how long it'll be.  You don't know how cold it'll be.  Winter drags on and your food stores get lower and lower.  You're losing weight.  You're rationing out the last of your food.  And then it's gone.  There's a strong taboo against cannibalism, yes, one of the strongest there is, but you're starving.  Starvation can do a lot of strange, strange things to a man.  So you break the taboo.  You eat the flesh, probably of your wife or your young ones.  You might survive until the end of winter, but you will be shunned, if not outright killed. They say that you're possessed by an evil spirit, but it isn't so.  The truth is that anyone can be a wendigo, in the right circumstances. Nowadays we call it "survival cannibalism", but it's the same thing.


----------



## plgfarts (Jun 17, 2020)

Karl_der_Grosse said:


> All of Adam Nevill's books are amazing.  Last Days is another fantastic novel of his.
> 
> Now, my theory about the wendigo.  My theory is that wendigo is what happens when someone goes nuts over the course of a long winter, or worse, runs out of food, and they savagely kill friends or family with or without cannabalism.  Think about pre-electric winters in the north of North America.  They're long, they're cold, they're boring.  You've spent all year gathering food, hoping you can make it through another winter.  You don't know how long it'll be.  You don't know how cold it'll be.  Winter drags on and your food stores get lower and lower.  You're losing weight.  You're rationing out the last of your food.  And then it's gone.  There's a strong taboo against cannibalism, yes, one of the strongest there is, but you're starving.  Starvation can do a lot of strange, strange things to a man.  So you break the taboo.  You eat the flesh, probably of your wife or your young ones.  You might survive until the end of winter, but you will be shunned, if not outright killed. They say that you're possessed by an evil spirit, but it isn't so.  The truth is that anyone can be a wendigo, in the right circumstances. Nowadays we call it "survival cannibalism", but it's the same thing.




I just read "In The Heart of the Sea" by Nathaniel Philbrick, it's about the Nantucket whaleship _Essex_.  Depending on the circumstances, it wouldn't even take that long to resort to cannibalism.  It took them less than a few weeks to resort to it, and that was _only _after surviving for days on less than something like 50 calories a day (mainly hardtack and a few tortoises which were devoured within minutes).

However, _I want to believe _in some crazy, old school Indian legends.  It's more exciting than just thinking that people can sometimes do heinous shit if the circumstances arrive.  Same thing with Samsquantch.  It's just adds some mystery and wonder to the world.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 19, 2020)

I still remember the first time I had a nightmare about the "sleep demon. " is there any reason she looked almost exactly like that girl from the ring?  Only with two empty black holes for eyes and a mouth the anguished man would be jealous of


----------



## The Dude (Jun 19, 2020)

agility_ said:


> All of that is on part 2. I'm addicted to bedtime stories.



Yeah, I dig that channel too. I've seen both videos before.

Another interesting Native American legend around the Utah, Idaho, Montana and Wyoming is about Water Babies.  I believe it originated with the Shoshone tribe. Legend goes that during a harsh famine and facing invasion from another tribe the Shoshone were at war with, the mothers of the tribe took their babies down to a river to drown them so their babies wouldn't have to face the misery of starvation. The souls of those babies became vengeful spirits and will now lure the unwary to the edge of rivers and lakes in the area to drown them out of spiteful revenge. If you're in the vicinity of water in the area and hear babies crying near by, it is said to stay away from the water.


----------



## msd (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm pretty country side texas, and there's a giant field behind my house.

Scariest night I've had was were kept hearing some loud ass moaning or grunting. Now I know that sounds like the start of every shitty creepy pasta, but that's what we kept hearing all night.

It didn't help the hounds were growling at something behind the fence. 

No idea what it was, I don't wanna know what it was. But it was pretty god damn scary.


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 13, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Begemot (Aug 14, 2020)

Judge Holden said:


> View attachment 1518292


Looks like the kind of easy mark a skinwalker would like to devour.


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 14, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Check out the 2003 movie Wendigo, it's really good.


Liar.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 14, 2020)

Crankenstein said:


> Liar.



Ok, maybe it isn't "really" good but you have to keep in mind how much better it was than most of the absolute dreck lining video stores shelves in the horror genre back in 2003.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Jan 5, 2021)

Been watching some Wendigo movies and read some stories but the material exhausts itself pretty quickly. Most of the current image of the Wendigo seems to be based on pop culture rather than the actual myth (antlers everywhere), and modern Wendigo/Skinwalker stories are some of the most predictable I've read.

That said, while it also didn't base itself on the myth and pretty much just used the name, I enjoyed The Wendigo by Algernon Blackwood for being pretty eerie and having a theme that wasn't just "ahhh monster". It's the kind of horror that only works in writing.

The episode "Skin and Bones" of Fear Itself was pretty decent. Some lame acting and pretty predictable, but the Wendigo itself was presented well and the final scene where the Wendigo forces his wife to chop up and cook his brother's/her lover's corpse was unique enough to make it a net positive for me.

The Retreat could have been a decent indie movie if not for the ending. Up untl then it was an okay attempt at a movie about a guy wrestling with his inner demon, but then they added a super cliche shot of him screaming into the camera with white eyes, plus a scene of a side character getting killed by a group of Wendigos. Wouldn't have been a masterpiece either way but that just ruined what little there was.

And since I brought up the antlers, while the whole thing was probably popularized by the 2001 movie The Wendigo (no relation to the story) and recently Hannibal, here's a neat illustration of the creature from Blackwood's story from 1944 which also depicts them.


----------



## Sped Xing (Jan 5, 2021)

We should have finished genociding the redskins while we had the chance.  Now their folklore survives.  Classic blunder.


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Jan 5, 2021)

Learn from the redskins: A bottle of Listerine a day keeps the Wendigo away.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 19, 2022)

Because of Tumblr, the concept of Skinwalkers and Wendigos are forever linked in my head to a level of hiding and censorship that makes Brenton Tarrant look world-famous.
A Tumbler called them 'a Native subject that's not supposed to be named, depicted, or spoken of' while opposing implications of them 'being on the same level as local legends and cryptids.'


----------



## Slav Power (Apr 21, 2022)

Does this wendigo count?


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 22, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Because of Tumblr, the concept of Skinwalkers and Wendigos are forever linked in my head to a level of hiding and censorship that makes Brenton Tarrant look world-famous.
> A Tumbler called them 'a Native subject that's not supposed to be named, depicted, or spoken of' while opposing implications of them 'being on the same level as local legends and cryptids.'


Nigga wut? Is this a board white girl thing or do they actually think us injuns had a taboo against talking about or depicting them?


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 22, 2022)

Coldgrip said:


> Nigga wut? Is this a board white girl thing or do they actually think us injuns had a taboo against talking about or depicting them?


As a guy who grew up on an Indian burial ground (lots of shit went bump in the night) there are some topics you don't talk about. It invites the subjects into your life and not in a positive way.
That said, skinwalkers (of the shaman variety) are not one of them unless you live near Navajo, Ute, or other southwestern tribal lands. I'd be more worried of any lingering curse on burial grounds considering American suburbs have this nasty habit of being built on them.


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 22, 2022)

Coldgrip said:


> Nigga wut? Is this a board white girl thing or do they actually think us injuns had a taboo against talking about or depicting them?


Remember: we are talking abou _Tumblr_ here. They always had a culture of being super careful about other people's cultures. In this case, calling a wendigo by name is literally an invitation of having a wendigo attack you. Even those who do not believe that would happen avoid even aming them, the reason being a respect of those cultures. In other words, they, in all truth and honesty, really do think that Native Americans have a taboo agains talking abou or depicting them.

Simply put, *not even 'TERFs' get shut out of Tumblr this hard.*


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 22, 2022)

Mr. Skeltal said:


> As a guy who grew up on an Indian burial ground (lots of shit went bump in the night) there are some topics you don't talk about. It invites the subjects into your life and not in a positive way.
> That said, skinwalkers (of the shaman variety) are not one of them unless you live near Navajo, Ute, or other southwestern tribal lands. I'd be more worried of any lingering curse on burial grounds considering American suburbs have this nasty habit of being built on them.





The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Remember: we are talking abou _Tumblr_ here. They always had a culture of being super careful about other people's cultures. In this case, calling a wendigo by name is literally an invitation of having a wendigo attack you. Even those who do not believe that would happen avoid even aming them, the reason being a respect of those cultures. In other words, they, in all truth and honesty, really do think that Native Americans have a taboo agains talking abou or depicting them.
> 
> Simply put, *not even 'TERFs' get shut out of Tumblr this hard.*


I sometimes forget just how retarded Tumblr can be.

As to not mentioning them, Wendigo were meant to be a lesson on why you don't hoard food, be greedy, or practice cannibalism. They were talked about in the same way parents used to tell kids the Boogie Man might get them if they didn't do their chores or go to sleep on time, ect.


----------



## Archeops (Apr 22, 2022)

Oh neat, I didn‘t notice this thread before.

Since this thread has “and other creepy shit that goes bump in the night” in its description field one class of entities I’m fascinated by are elemental and trickster spirits (some of which are Native American in origin), whenever I have a paranormal show running in the background I’m usually just passively paying attention to it but once you mention an entity that was never alive to begin with my interest rises exponentially and doubly so if you include sketches of said entities.



The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> Remember: we are talking abou _Tumblr_ here. They always had a culture of being super careful about other people's cultures. In this case, calling a wendigo by name is literally an invitation of having a wendigo attack you. Even those who do not believe that would happen avoid even aming them, the reason being a respect of those cultures. In other words, they, in all truth and honesty, really do think that Native Americans have a taboo agains talking abou or depicting them.
> 
> Simply put, *not even 'TERFs' get shut out of Tumblr this hard.*





Mr. Skeltal said:


> As a guy who grew up on an Indian burial ground (lots of shit went bump in the night) there are some topics you don't talk about. It invites the subjects into your life and not in a positive way.
> That said, skinwalkers (of the shaman variety) are not one of them unless you live near Navajo, Ute, or other southwestern tribal lands. I'd be more worried of any lingering curse on burial grounds considering American suburbs have this nasty habit of being built on them.


I mentioned this in the Walten Files thread already but it’s worth mention that part of the reason why those southwestern tribes have a taboo regarding the skinwalker and talking about (especially towards outsiders) it is, as far as I know, because they believe that if you _do_ talk about then either you’ll encounter a skinwalker or bad things will happen to you and your family.


----------



## Begemot (Apr 23, 2022)

I recall 4chan's /x/ had an Australian variation of the skinwalker in some of the earlier greentexts. Might try to find them, later, good thread.m


----------



## Cats (Apr 23, 2022)

one time i saw a ghost


----------



## Grinrow (Apr 23, 2022)

I could beat a skinwalker in a fight easy


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 23, 2022)

Archeops said:


> I mentioned this in the Walten Files thread already but it’s worth mention that part of the reason why those southwestern tribes have a taboo regarding the skinwalker and talking about (especially towards outsiders) it is, as far as I know, because they believe that if you _do_ talk about then either you’ll encounter a skinwalker or bad things will happen to you and your family.


The people of Tumblr know. If anything, I know about 'do not bring a skinwalker by mentioning them' _because_ I read of the Tumblr posts warning abou them.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 23, 2022)

Cats said:


> one time i saw a ghost


A ghost saw you once.


----------



## b0x (Apr 25, 2022)

I watch Nukes Top 5 a lot.  They collect interesting paranormal videos from the net.



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBnbnH7DGXT9yBBVFbZeIwQ
		


A good portion of the videos are suspected or obviously hoaxes.  But there have been just unexplainable livestreamed video. Or video from a security console. Or video from someone who didn't even have any interest in the subject.

And these videos all tend to follow common patterns in the representation of the figures.  Which seems remarkable considering you're dealing with people around the globe, Japan, China, Indonesia, Mexico, America, Germany, whos paranormal cultures are different.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Apr 25, 2022)

Grinrow said:


> I could beat a skinwalker in a fight easy


Literally just don't look the bitch in the eyes IIRC the actual skinwalker lore isnt the spooky nightmare forest/desert demon shapeshifter thing but a fucking  evil piece of shit witch who can shapeshift into different animals and take over your body like apuppet via you looking into her eyes directly making you do all kinds of  weird or fucked up shit. Just beat the shit out of her and steal her scrolls on shapeshifting or whatever the fuck she uses to figure out how to mimic people or animals.


----------



## Chump (Apr 25, 2022)

Hey guys not gonna lie I had a very scary experience deer hunting a few seasons ago. I was hunting in the evening and had only seen a couple of does for a few hours, but when the sun was diming and I was about 10 minutes from climbing out of my deer stand I saw a very large buck. It's tongue was hanging out. I thought it was coming to the corn pile but it walked straight past it towards my tree stand. As it came closer I could see just how jerky its movements were. It was like it had a spasm every other step. As it got closer I could see that its eyes were glazed over and its tongue was black. I was pretty much freaking out at this point and took a pot shot at it. I missed and it did not even raise its head it just shambled off into the woods as it became night.
90% sure it was a deer with wasting disease since it has recently been found where I used to hunt.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Apr 25, 2022)

Indian burial grounds are filled with drunks. Only people who've never spent time around injuns would think they're magical or capable of unholy hauntings.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm not gonna try to dox myself, but I used to live in Mount Vernon Ohio. Mount Vernon is small and hard to believe it exists in modern America, small town where everyone knows each other. 

A place I used to live had a really bad aura.  Once you go downhill and take a left from this house, after a little bit, there's a huge thing of cornfields. When I was in high-school, I worked late nights at the family video and had to walk because my family wasn't gonna wake up to take me home from a 15 minute walk at 2 AM so every night I'd walk past this fucking corn field and everyone who's walked past it at night will tell you the same exact thing. "It always feels like something is watching you. "
The most uncomfortable thing is on full moons you have a decent view of the top of the hill and occasionally your mind plays tricks on you in a "Did I see that?" Sorta way.


----------



## Dvsilverwing (Apr 25, 2022)

Sex Cannon Lupa said:


> Indian burial grounds are filled with drunks. Only people who've never spent time around injuns would think they're magical or capable of unholy hauntings.


That's not true.



Spoiler



Some of them are on meth instead.


----------



## b0x (Apr 26, 2022)

TV's Adam West said:


> "It always feels like something is watching you. "
> The most uncomfortable thing is on full moons you have a decent view of the top of the hill and occasionally your mind plays tricks on you in a "Did I see that?" Sorta way.



I've watched those reactions in paranormal videos.  Often, indoors they say they feel as if the room is several degrees lower than what the temperature should be.  It's a fascinating subject, but the problem is, that there are many scammers and swindlers looking to make money.  So it ends up being a truly problematic fandom to get involved in.


----------

